# Hi everyone and greets from Germany



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello, I just registered myself here because I'd like to make a trip to USA or Canada this season or the next. It would be great to have some new friends around, because it's my first time overseas and I don't know how it goes on there...I only heard about the famous resorts like Whistler or so...but I'm sure there are many cheaper ones and at least as good as the famous ones.

Hope to have fun here and make some new friends! Cheers!

Martin.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What kind of riding do you enjoy? What level rider are you?


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

I ride park mostly, but I like cruising too...I don't have too much backcountry exp yet, but that could change. My riding level is intermediate...I can almost come down all blues and blacks without bails, and I can do some stuff in the park (not like a pro, but I try...)


----------



## VivienSm (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello, I am new in this forum and nice to be here.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

MadBatt said:


> Hello, I just registered myself here because I'd like to make a trip to USA or Canada this season or the next. It would be great to have some new friends around, because it's my first time overseas and I don't know how it goes on there...I only heard about the famous resorts like Whistler or so...but I'm sure there are many cheaper ones and at least as good as the famous ones.
> 
> Hope to have fun here and make some new friends! Cheers!
> 
> Martin.


the popular USA resorts are:

the rockies:
colorado - aspen/snowmass, vail, breckenridge, keystone, copper, steamboat, crested butte, telluride
utah - snowbird, brighton, snowbasin, park city
wyoming - jackson hole, grand targhee (not as popular as jackson hole so it will be less crowded)
montana - big sky, whitefish
idaho - sun valley
new mexico - taos

west coast:
california - heavenly, kirkwood, squaw valley, northstar, sierra at tahoe, mammoth
oregon - mt hood meadows, mt bachelor
washington - mt baker, crystal mountain


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome!
Just stick around, you'll find out the good/bad of each area little by little. 

Is your plan a vacation/trip or totally moving?

Cheers


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> the popular USA resorts are:
> 
> the rockies:
> colorado - aspen/snowmass, vail, breckenridge, keystone, copper, steamboat, crested butte, telluride
> ...


Hey! Thanx a lot for that info!! There are so much possibilities then...


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Hi and welcome!
> Just stick around, you'll find out the good/bad of each area little by little.
> 
> Is your plan a vacation/trip or totally moving?
> ...


Moving permanently to U.S. is a little bit difficult, because of the visa and all that stuff...but it of course would be a dream of mine made true Lol. The only way it could happen is getting a job there (a company must show interest in me and take care of the visa burocracy for themselves) or getting married to an american woman...and I don't even think about that haha.

The only thing that I can do is to spend some weeks there as a tourist and then come back to Europe! :blahblah:

A hug for everyone! :happy: :snowboard3:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

MadBatt said:


> Moving permanently to U.S. is a little bit difficult, because of the visa and all that stuff...but it of course would be a dream of mine made true Lol. The only way it could happen is getting a job there (a company must show interest in me and take care of the visa burocracy for themselves) or getting married to an american woman...and I don't even think about that haha.
> 
> The only thing that I can do is to spend some weeks there as a tourist and then come back to Europe! :blahblah:
> 
> A hug for everyone! :happy: :snowboard3:


To cover all bases you can now also marry an American man. That's not an offer, just saying!

That said, not sure what exposure it gets over there but this is supposed to be a large El Nino year. That means lots of warm moisture. What that means for you is Northern West coast may not be ideal this year. Cali/New Mexico(taos) may be ideal. Colorado is Colorado. It's not the goto place by coincidence.

To help narrow it down a bit what else do you want out of the trip? Especially as far as nightlife. That varies greatly.


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

Marry a man...hahahahahahaha you've made me laugh! Thanks!! And about what else to do...hmm, I suppose what most tourists do...just go to several "famous" places as much as it reach. 

I've read about "El niño"...and that could piss off the entire "snow trip" as you almost said...is then BC in Canada excluded for this year? And in Colorado you always can expect good snow? (or so I understood)


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

MadBatt said:


> Hey! Thanx a lot for that info!! There are so much possibilities then...


yeah. if you plan it right you can see several of them though. vail owns beaver creek, keystone, breckenridge, park city, canyons, heavenly, kirkwood and northstar. vail, beaver creek, keystone and breckenridge are fairly close to each other and there's buses that will take you to any of them if you stay in one of the resort towns. breckenridge probably has the better nightlife out of those 4. plus they have great deals on passes and lift tickets. most of the deals will offer you access to all of Vail's resorts. grand targhee and jackson hole in wyoming are close to each other so visiting both of them in one trip wouldn't be hard. heavenly, squaw valley, northstar and sierra at tahoe are all in the lake tahoe area in california so it wouldn't be too difficult to visit those in one trip depending on how long you stay. in utah, snowbird, solitude, brighton, park city, and canyons are all near each other. just a heads up, alta and deer valley in utah do not allow snowboarding. i also forgot to mention the canadian rockies earlier. the most popular ones up there seem to be revelstoke, kicking horse, lake louise, and fernie. things are a little more spread out in canada so seeing multiple places in one trip would be harder. but it all depends on how you want to do your traveling. you could spend a weak in one place and get to know all of the available terrain or going to 2 or 3 places in a weak but not being able to spend as much time in on place. i don't know how long you plan on staying but there's great pass deals out there if you plan on seeing multiple resorts. there's vail's epic pass (it gives you unlimited access to all of vail's resorts) http://www.vail.com/plan-your-trip/season-passes/season-passes-explorer.aspx
there's the mountain collective pass The Mountain Collective 2015/16 Pass: AltaSnowbird, Aspen Snowmass, Jackson Hole, Mammoth, Ski Banff-Lake Louise-Sunshine, Squaw Valley/Alpine Meadows, Stowe, Sun Valley, Thredbo, Taos, Whistler Blackcomb
the max pass https://www.themaxpass.com
powder alliance Powder Alliance


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the helpful info SkullAndXbones!! You should work in a "snow holiday" agency or something like that! haha

Due to the huge number of resorts and places to see and ride, I think I'm gonna focus on only one State or resort...for example CA, and go to see whats up in Tahoe. In USA it's all much more bigger than here, and I don't wanna waste good part of my time there driving from one place to other...maybe I could go somewhere else on my second visit!! And I hope I have some new friends over there to that time


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

MadBatt said:


> Wow, thanks for all the helpful info SkullAndXbones!! You should work in a "snow holiday" agency or something like that! haha
> 
> Due to the huge number of resorts and places to see and ride, I think I'm gonna focus on only one State or resort...for example CA, and go to see whats up in Tahoe. In USA it's all much more bigger than here, and I don't wanna waste good part of my time there driving from one place to other...maybe I could go somewhere else on my second visit!! And I hope I have some new friends over there to that time


Wait until he tells you about all the pretty girls in this out of the way Hostel only he knows about ....:eyetwitch2:

My only advice at this point is don't get so overwhelmed with all the info you will get that you wait too long to pull the trigger.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wenn du mal nach Utah kommst dann kann ich dir Brighton,snowbird, snowbasin,powder und beaver gut empfehlen. PS bring some good German beer.


----------



## MadBatt (Sep 6, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> Wenn du mal nach Utah kommst dann kann ich dir Brighton,snowbird, snowbasin,powder und beaver gut empfehlen. PS bring some good German beer.


Hahaha danke dir! Das hört sich schonmal ganz gut an! I just checked my Green Card entrant status and unfortunately I`ve not been selected for this year...maybe next year. And be sure that I'll bring some beer :jumping1:

Cheers!


----------

